# H21/H23 0x43A8: Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release: 
*H21-200/H23-600/H21-100*

Staggered rollout started 02/17/2010

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172923

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Well I guess this explains why we didn't get the last update.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

It's about damn time my wife knew that we have MVR on the HD-DVR and was busting my chops why we could not watch the DVR in our bedroom. Hopefully I get the update quickly to get the old lady off my back.


----------



## DrComputer (Sep 17, 2006)

So has anyone gotten this update yet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DrComputer said:


> So has anyone gotten this update yet?


MRV is good but mine has become a bit slow with non MRV menus/functions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DrComputer said:


> So has anyone gotten this update yet?


Very few .. I expect it will roll out over the next 2-3 weeks (give or take).


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

this is test softwere it is for testing only so dont download it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

james hyde said:


> this is test softwere it is for testing only so dont download it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Since it's being rolled out on a staggered NR, I'd say it's past the test stage at this point, though you'd need to wait for it to be pushed to your receiver.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm ready for MRV too. I've been waiting for weeks! I have the H21-200. 

DLNA support will allow me to play content from my network, just like the DVR Media Share support?


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

this softwere does not have smartsearch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosenhauer (Mar 24, 2009)

Does this mean we might get FF/RW in media share?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

james hyde said:


> this softwere does not have smartsearch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is correct, I believe SmartSearch may need an HDD to work properly, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rosenhauer said:


> Does this mean we might get FF/RW in media share?


Not at this time. As far as I know, it is still a limitation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DrComputer said:


> So has anyone gotten this update yet?





Doug Brott said:


> Very few .. I expect it will roll out over the next 2-3 weeks (give or take).


Hold that thought .. there is a possibility that this will take a little longer than I initially thought.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

i have 0x43a5 on my h23-600...


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

this softwere works great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

I am not having much luck getting my H23-600 with x434d to see my two HR20-700 DVRs. The DVRs see each other and they work great. I've reset all of the boxes multiple times but am unable to get the H23 to see either DVR.

I can see it has a network connection, it passes all tests, I am able to start network services. Am I missing a step to "turn on" MRV viewing from this machine?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richardeholder said:


> I am not having much luck getting my H23-600 with x494d to see my two HR20-700 DVRs. The DVRs see each other and they work great. I've reset all of the boxes multiple times but am unable to get the H23 to see either DVR.
> 
> I can see it has a network connection, it passes all tests, I am able to start network services. Am I missing a step to "turn on" MRV viewing from this machine?


What you're missing is the new software, since you seem to have 0x434D


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> What you're missing is the new software, since you seem to have 0x434D


My mistake, I have the new software 0x434D not the other I referenced.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

0x434d is the OLD software, dated OCT 2009.

0x43a5 is the new software that you will need for MRV


----------



## zefie (Feb 21, 2010)

Would DirecTV roll it to my box if I specifically asked for it? I really want the MVR ability... Even went out and spent $25 on new Ethernet cabling to get it all set up. Was disappointed when I found out it wouldn't work.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

zefie said:


> Would DirecTV roll it to my box if I specifically asked for it? I really want the MVR ability... Even went out and spent $25 on new Ethernet cabling to get it all set up. Was disappointed when I found out it wouldn't work.


Nope, they don't do that.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Like others, I have the CAT5 ready for the MRV, as well as a new switch I installed yesterday. Glad to know they delayed the update for the 21/200, since I have been checking almost daily.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Hold that thought .. there is a possibility that this will take a little longer than I initially thought.


These last few days have been kind of interesting - it almost like they aren't really sure which version to make the new NR. First is was 0x4395 and 0x0395, then 0x43A5 (and seemingly 0x03A6), but now the last CE version has been showing up during the NR roll-out window along with 0x43A5 .


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Things should be looking up again ...


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Just forced a DL'd...no joy yet, still getting 434E...


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

hitokage said:


> These last few days have been kind of interesting - it almost like they aren't really sure which version to make the new NR. First is was 0x4395 and 0x0395, then 0x43A5 (and seemingly 0x03A6), but now the last CE version has been showing up during the NR roll-out window along with 0x43A5 .


And at what time does that window open?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ntwrkd said:


> And at what time does that window open?


Please visit this forum for more information:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Please visit this forum for more information:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


I am a CE'er. I meant to say, do you know the window when 0x43a5 is in the stream?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I just purchased another WET610N. Hopefully I get the new release by next week. I am looking forward to trying out this new MRV feature.


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

I have not received a firmware update for months on my H23/600m I am at 0x434d 11/11/09, is there something I need to do or something is not set correctly?


Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

EagleClaw said:


> I have not received a firmware update for months on my H23/600m I am at 0x434d 11/11/09, *is there something I need to do* or something is not set correctly?
> 
> Thank you


"Wait"
That's about all you can do.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think some folks will start seeing the new firmware this week.


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, waiting is not a problem


----------



## ntwrkd (Apr 19, 2006)

Forced a download Monday morning 4:45 A.M. EST And received 0x43A8. (I have to get to work very early). I live on the East Coast in the Hudson Valley Region of NY. We are usually not the first to receive updates but this particular version was in the stream at this time. It's worth giving it a try but your mileage may vary.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

NE PA here. Forced a DL'd this morning, still 434E...ugh...


----------



## clarkbar1028 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine updated automatically last night. Just tested MRV and initially seems to work very well with my network. HR20 is on a wireless bridge and the H21 in the bedroom is on a powerline adapter.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Good to see that someone finally has the update.


----------



## gpsjunkie (Sep 13, 2009)

Received 0x43A8 yesterday in Prescott, AZ and MRV is working fine with our HR21 and H21 through a powerline connection.


----------



## spinstersxrd (Feb 12, 2010)

clarkbar1028 said:


> Mine updated automatically last night. Just tested MRV and initially seems to work very well with my network. HR20 is on a wireless bridge and the H21 in the bedroom is on a powerline adapter.


What part of AZ do you live in that you got the update? I am in glendale, AZ and have been wating for this update.


----------



## spinstersxrd (Feb 12, 2010)

gpsjunkie said:


> Received 0x43A8 yesterday in Prescott, AZ and MRV is working fine with our HR21 and H21 through a powerline connection.


sorry for the newbie question but what is a powerline connection?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

spinstersxrd said:


> sorry for the newbie question but what is a powerline connection?


It's an adapter that plugs into a wall outlet and provides an ethernet connection via your homes power wiring to another powerline adapter in another outlet. How well they work depends on the path of the signal through your wiring and what other devices are connected on the circuits. I tried using them for MRV, to one bedroom it worked fairly well, to another not at all.


----------



## spinstersxrd (Feb 12, 2010)

RAD said:


> It's an adapter that plugs into a wall outlet and provides an ethernet connection via your homes power wiring to another powerline adapter in another outlet. How well they work depends on the path of the signal through your wiring and what other devices are connected on the circuits. I tried using them for MRV, to one bedroom it worked fairly well, to another not at all.


yeah thanks, I looked it up and googled it, there is one called hercules that seems to work fairly well, I will look into that as soon I get the darn upgrade on my H21


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

spinstersxrd said:


> yeah thanks, I looked it up and googled it, there is one called hercules that seems to work fairly well, I will look into that as soon I get the darn upgrade on my H21


Just make sure that you can return it for a refund if it doesn't work.


----------



## clarkbar1028 (Feb 12, 2010)

spinstersxrd said:


> What part of AZ do you live in that you got the update? I am in glendale, AZ and have been wating for this update.


I'm in Chandler.


----------



## SatTVWatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone in CA, specifically the Bay area recieved the firmware update? I have the MVR feature available on the HD DVR but the firmware has not be loaded to my H23/600 reciever. Is there a way to force the upadte of the firmware?


----------



## Eug (Nov 29, 2007)

SatTVWatcher said:


> Has anyone in CA, specifically the Bay area recieved the firmware update? I have the MVR feature available on the HD DVR but the firmware has not be loaded to my H23/600 reciever. Is there a way to force the upadte of the firmware?


I'm in the Bay Area and still don't have an MRV firmware version on either of my H21-200s.. Trying a forced download today didn't help.


----------



## jlbugs (Jul 22, 2009)

Forced a download this morning at 6:30AM in Staten Island, NY. New version downloaded. Now running 0x43A8. The info section showed no update scheduled before I forced the download on two H2-100's. MRV is up and working perfectly with 100MB ethernet on both units.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I hate to nitpick but reading this thread and seeing this is driving me nuts...

It's M-R-V NOT MVR.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Was encouraged by all these posts of folks getting the new SW. Forced a DL'd yet again...still 434E...oh well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I hate to nitpick but reading this thread and seeing this is driving me nuts...
> 
> It's M-R-V NOT MVR.


Multiple Reentry Vehicle, not Multiple Vehicle Reentry? :shrug:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I hate to nitpick but reading this thread and seeing this is driving me nuts...
> 
> It's M-R-V NOT MVR.





veryoldschool said:


> Multiple Reentry Vehicle, not Multiple Vehicle Reentry? :shrug:


Or Motor Vehicle Report is another.


----------



## cukoz (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, so I see all this new software, so I thought I would force the new download. It said I have new software, but what showed up was 0x3ae....what? It was on my HR20-700. Any news on this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cukoz said:


> Okay, so I see all this new software, so I thought I would force the new download. It said I have new software, but what showed up was 0x3ae....what? It was on my HR20-700. Any news on this?


You have downloaded an unstable test version and really unless you want the headaches, redownload tomorrow when the older National release is back in the stream.
Then you can force the newer national release [very] early Monday morning.
I've had two lockup this morning testing this release, so I don't suggest normal users keep/run it.


----------



## cukoz (Sep 22, 2007)

ok

How early on Monday can I download the newest software?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cukoz said:


> ok
> 
> How early on Monday can I download the newest software?


"If" they start it like this week, they put it in the stream [I think Midnight, but haven't checked] and pull it at 7 AM EST. Since the download takes a while, I'd start at 6 AM, so it's there long enough to complete.


----------



## cukoz (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks so much for the help.

By the way, can I force my H21-200 the same way? I tried the 02468 and it didn't work/


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cukoz said:


> thanks so much for the help.
> 
> By the way, can I force my H21-200 the same way? I tried the 02468 and it didn't work/


Yep, they all work the same, but "timing" seems to be everything.
I wait for the "hello" screen to first show and the press/wait about half a sec/ press/wait/etc.


----------



## cukoz (Sep 22, 2007)

I tried again and it is now working, but getting 0x43ae, so must be the non-national release. I would assume again early monday I can get the regular national release?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cukoz said:


> I tried again and it is now working, but getting 0x43ae, so must be the non-national release. I would assume again early monday I can get the regular national release?


That version will be pulled in about 3 hours, then the older national will be streaming, so tomorrow morning [Sun] you can get the National again.
Monday early should be the newer national.


----------



## spinstersxrd (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey I live in the Glendale area in AZ, I can confirm that I got the software update!!!:hurah:, So I am networking the DVR with the non DVR and it works like a champ!! this is awesome!!!


----------



## Eug (Nov 29, 2007)

I forced a download on one of my H21-200s after midnight PST last night and got 0x43A8. Unfortunately, I didn't have access to the box in the guest room at the time, and when I tried forcing a download on that about 15 minutes ago, I got the old version.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Still 434e here...is the new SW still rolling out or did they decide to pull it again? This code roll out seems to be much longer than usual.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eug said:


> I forced a download on one of my H21-200s after midnight PST last night and got 0x43A8. Unfortunately, I didn't have access to the box in the guest room at the time, and when I tried forcing a download on that about 15 minutes ago, I got the old version.


For you, it was pulled @ 4 AM.


----------



## Eug (Nov 29, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> For you, it was pulled @ 4 AM.


Good to know. How does one know these things, and when will my next opportunity be for my other box?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Eug said:


> Good to know. How does one know these things, and when will my next opportunity be for my other box?


Doug runs a software monitoring site.
While everyone seems to want the latest/greatest update, DirecTV is staggering the rollout for a reason, and I'm not sure that it's a great idea to force a download before it's pushed to your receiver.
The last attempt never went completely national.


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Forced an update on my H23/600 this morning to 0x43a8, wanted to try something because my menu was so horribly slow.

Now the channel menu is MUCH MUCH faster!


----------



## SatTVWatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a H23-600 and want to do a forced download of 0x43A8 to use the MRV feature. Does anyone know when the time window for downloading begins/ends? I am on PST in California.


HR22-100 0x395
H23-600 0x434d


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

I did mine just before 3am Central (before leaving for work)


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

I live in Dutchess County, NY and have an H23-600...last updated on 10/1/2009. Anyone on the East Coast/NY area get this update as of yet?

Without checking in the "System" menu for a date and version...is there anyway to look at the receiver and see if an update was downloaded and installed? I was led to believe that there would be a light on the receiver that would come on, before turning it on for the first time after the update.

Thanks!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Will someone please remind me how to force a download and the best time to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## SatTVWatcher (Mar 5, 2010)

I forced a software update to my H23-600 this morning at 3:30 AM PST and it download 0x43A8. I now have the Multi-Room Veiwing (MRV) feature and it works great so far. No more walking down stairs to watch recorded shows...

Bedroom H23-600 0x43A8
Family room HR22-100 0x395


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

i live in jersey and got a new version 0x3a8 downloaded this morning on my dvr as i did 1/17/10(0x395 then). still nothing on my receivers.


----------



## EagleClaw (Sep 24, 2007)

Found how to by a search but forgot to save the link now i can't find it :sure:

What you need to do is a reset of your receiver, when the lights first come back on press 0 - 2 - 4 - 6 - 8 give just a little time between presses and in a few seconds the downloading will start.



SPACEMAKER said:


> Will someone please remind me how to force a download and the best time to do it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## rosenhauer (Mar 24, 2009)

It's been over 3 weeks and I still don't have the new release. On the DVR the release from last week has already downloaded. 

Did they stop it again?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

EagleClaw said:


> Found how to by a search but forgot to save the link now i can't find it :sure:
> 
> What you need to do is a reset of your receiver, when the lights first come back on press 0 - 2 - 4 - 6 - 8 give just a little time between presses and in a few seconds the downloading will start.


Thanks!


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

forced a download to one of my receivers this morning at 4:50am but when i got to the others to it was to late for today. the mrv works perfect all i needed to do was restart the dvr at first to get the receiver to see it  ill do the others tomorrow. theyre wired with homeplugs to westell router 327w hr20-700 h21-100 2-h23-600s


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried to force a download last night @ 8pm but got the old software again. Is there a time frame that I should be doing this?


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

I forced a download around 3am in the morning and received new update. I am happy to say MRV is working great no hiccups, stutters and I did not have to reboot my HD-DVR HR21 downstairs my H21 picked it right up after I opted in excellent job D. I have my HR21-100 connected to my Linksys 400N router and my H21-200 connected to the Linksys N wireless bridge in my bedroom upstairs absolute perfection.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I tried to force a download last night @ 8pm but got the old software again. Is there a time frame that I should be doing this?


Try around 3am, I have noticed most people including myself trying at this time and have received the update.


----------



## canesice (Jul 11, 2009)

first time I got MRV working - with any consistency - from my H21-200 to the HR23-700 and R22-100 (which is in HD mode). both the DVRs got the update overnight..

everything positive so far.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

spoke to soon. after getting the downloads for my upstairs receivers they dont work as well. seems the further away from the source the weaker the signal. the hd picture and sound freezes momentarily every few seconds. sd works fine. the downstairs receiver feet away from the dvr works fine hd and sd. that receiver is for replaytv and was a free upgrade from dtv as well as the other two.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

rob316 said:


> Try around 3am, I have noticed most people including myself trying at this time and have received the update.


Thanks!

<goes to bedroom to set alarm>


----------



## robertdnewman (Mar 13, 2010)

Tried this morning at 3AM CST. Got old software. Anyone know a better time for midwest?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

robertdnewman said:


> Tried this morning at 3AM CST. Got old software. Anyone know a better time for midwest?


Friday night and Saturday nights are bad nights to try.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

As an FYI, received the update here on 3/10. Central California.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

sbelmont said:


> As an FYI, received the update here on 3/10. Central California.


here in So.Cal and still don't the update!


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Still no software update on my H21 & H23, wonder what is holding this up?


----------



## jaguar325 (Jan 2, 2006)

Both of my H21s updated automatically overnight. MRV seems to be working fine with what I have tried so far (HD programming). Surprisingly, I'm getting great performance off the one machine I can't get to with Cat6 - it's connected to an old Linksys 54G wireless music bridge.

Good luck to the rest of you who are still waiting!


----------



## tornado69 (Aug 21, 2006)

My H21-100 updated this morning and now MRV is working on it after opting-in to the beta. It sees my HR22 just fine. Now if I could get my H23-600s to update I would be set.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

H21 in South Central PA updated early this morning.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like 438A is in the stream now for the H21-100/-200.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Any reports from anyone on their H23-600? I'm on the East Coast (upstate NY) and still NO update.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

rkish said:


> Any reports from anyone on their H23-600? I'm on the East Coast (upstate NY) and still NO update.


I'm still waiting on my H23-600s to update in Texas...


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

My H21 got it yesterday and MRV works great. Exactly what I wanted, no playback problems at all streaming from living room DVR (connected physically with cables and switches) and HT dvr (HT DVR -> 10/100 Switch -> 802.11n 5 Ghz Wireless bridge -> Wirelessly to router -> 802.11n 5 Ghz Wireless bridge -> gigabit switch -> cable -> 10/100 switch -> cable to H21, even with all of that playback from HT dvr works perfectly).


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys I have the HR23/700 and was wondering if anyone new any new or the newest firmware update for it?


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Received the update on my H21-200 yesterday but still nothing on my H23-600 all my HR's were updated.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

HDYankee said:


> Received the update on my H21-200 yesterday but still nothing on my H23-600 all my HR's were updated.


Thanks HDYankee...at least we know that the update is available on the East Coast. Why the hell is it taking so long for the update to hit the H23-600 boxes?

Has anyone on the East Coast (or anywhere for that matter) tried forcing a download successfully to their H23-600?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rkish said:


> Thanks HDYankee...at least we know that the update is available on the East Coast. Why the hell is it taking so long for the update to hit the H23-600 boxes?
> 
> Has anyone on the East Coast (or anywhere for that matter) tried forcing a download successfully to their H23-600?


You would have had to force it and have it finish before 3 AM this morning to get it.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

My H23-600 is still waiting for 0x43A8. Been dying to try out MRV too.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

Forced a firmware update last night after midnight and ended up with 0x43b6. :eek2:


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe Doug Brott knows what is happening with the update on the H23-600 boxes, they are the only ones left waiting for the update and still nothing?


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> Maybe Doug Brott knows what is happening with the update on the H23-600 boxes, they are the only ones left waiting for the update and still nothing?


Could be some type of issue with 0x43A8 and the H2X boxes. Is 0x43b6 the next version after 0x43A8? That's what I got when I forced an update and it has MRV in the menu.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Todd H said:


> Could be some type of issue with 0x43A8 and the H2X boxes. Is 0x43b6 the next version after 0x43A8? That's what I got when I forced an update and it has MRV in the menu.


You forced a test version and not what will be a national release. While you may or not have problems with it, I would force another download this week [early enough for it to finish] before 7 AM EDT, to get the new national which is 0x43A8.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Todd H said:


> Could be some type of issue with 0x43A8 and the H2X boxes. Is 0x43b6 the next version after 0x43A8? That's what I got when I forced an update and it has MRV in the menu.


As far as I know the only boxes that did not get 043A8 are the H23 boxes, I know my H21's got it. Veryoldschool is correct 043B6 is a CE release not a national release. Maybe it is a problem with the H23's and the new software, just trying find out if anyone knows for sure.

I am reluctant to force a download if there is a problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> As far as I know the only boxes that did not get 043A8 are the H23 boxes, I know my H21's got it. Veryoldschool is correct 043B6 is a CE release not a national release. Maybe it is a problem with the H23's and the new software, just trying find out if anyone knows for sure.
> 
> I am reluctant to force a download if there is a problem.


Since it's still being pushed, I don't think there is a problem, but it's simply slower being pushed to all [east coasters], and your reluctance to force isn't a bad idea for anyone.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

OK, forced an update this morning at around 6:30 AM and got 0x43A8.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Would checking with DirecTV technical support buy us anything, as far as seeing if they know what's going on with the H23-600s not updating as of yet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rkish said:


> Would checking with DirecTV technical support buy us anything, as far as seeing if they know what's going on with the H23-600s not updating as of yet?


I doubt it would be more than waking up in time to force the download at or before 6:30 AM EDT, would be.


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a HR21-100 and a R22-100 that are both setup per the beta. The R22 can see the programs on the HR-21, but the HR21 does not see the R22 programs. Both are setup for HD. Is this normal? Is this only a one way deal? Just enabled the beta a couple of days ago.
Thanks


----------



## Robert Zajkowski (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi I am new to this. I am here becouse I bought a New TV(LG 47LH90) and when I got it home I needed a HD box. Called DIRECTV and for 99 bucks they installed it(H23nc-600). IN 6 or 7 days I needed it replaced. I have had 7 boxes since. The HI def channels stoped working. the 5th box went and then the hdmi-1 port on the tv stoped working(was watching low def ch) then port 2 then 3. The tv LG LED 47LH90 was repaired by best buy and a new box from DTV. this box went and the hdmi ports on tv again. dtv would not install new box to same tv. I went to best buy and got them to swap it for samsung 8000 ser. they brought a new box and had it working for a few days but I was not happy with the samsung tv so I went back to best buy and got the LG back, same modle but dif tv. Now 7 days later and the same thing. Has aneything like this happend to aney one else and can I ask for a different modle recever(H23nc-600)


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

traveler62-- my hr20-700 does not see my h21-100 or my two h23-600s but they see it and mrv works well in sd but hd stops and starts


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

OK I'm lost, I just received a H23-600 as a free gift from DTV, self-install, activated using 1-800, everything went as advertised. I only have the 0x434d, 12/18/2009 update installed, tried the forced update, but it only downloaded 0x434d. Why won't the 0x4395 or 0x43a8 download or I'm I missing something?


----------



## Traveler62 (Nov 20, 2006)

I checked tonight and everything is working 100%. I never did check the firmware on the HR-21 before, so maybe it just got updated. Now hopefully the beta stays around for a couple of more months!


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

My next door neighbor's got H23 and still has NOT gotten the update to the receiver yet. Is there something they might need to do?


----------



## oqureshi (Oct 21, 2006)

Forced a firmware update last night on H23 and got 0x43bf. It was around 1:30 am CST.


----------



## oqureshi (Oct 21, 2006)

Jaytee946 said:


> OK I'm lost, I just received a H23-600 as a free gift from DTV, self-install, activated using 1-800, everything went as advertised. I only have the 0x434d, 12/18/2009 update installed, tried the forced update, but it only downloaded 0x434d. Why won't the 0x4395 or 0x43a8 download or I'm I missing something?


Force in middle of night or early AM


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

oqureshi said:


> Forced a firmware update last night on H23 and got 0x43bf. It was around 1:30 am CST.





oqureshi said:


> Force in middle of night or early AM


I would STRONGLY suggest you change your firmware, since you've forced a fairly buggie test version and won't be happy with it.
Weekends are NOT the time to force software downloads.

Tomorrow morning I would force the national release again and then look for the new software early Monday morning.

Expect your receiver to lockup with what you have now.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

HDTVFREAK07
youve got to force a download like these other guys AND I between 12 and 4 am est


----------



## FrostyMelon (Dec 22, 2007)

Interesting. Never received on any of our receivers (Colorado).


----------



## dtvxguy (Apr 5, 2010)

great forum, very helpful!



veryoldschool said:


> ... then look for the new software early Monday morning.


very happy w/ beta mrv on two HR22 ... but missing mrv on H23

so i've set alarms the last couple of nights (Mon/Tues, 1:30am CT) to force download on H23-600 w/ no change in version (currently 0x434d) ... just so i don't disrupt my sleep all week, sounds like Monday early AM (before 5am CT) has the highest chance of getting the mrv download for the H23. is this correct? other suggested day/times?

thx!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dtvxguy said:


> great forum, very helpful!
> 
> very happy w/ beta mrv on two HR22 ... but missing mrv on H23
> 
> ...


It looks like DirecTV has changed which transponder the new version is on and has both in the stream right now. This means you can't force a download for the newer version, as you'll keep getting what you have been.
You need to be on the older version [0x434D] so when it's your time, the new version will download. If you stay on the test version, since it's a higher/newer version, it won't download.
A few weeks back, DirecTV would change versions in the middle of the night and it could be forced, but now they've changed and you can't. This should also suggest they've moved ahead on sending out the newer version with it being on the SAT all the time.


----------



## dtvxguy (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the quick response and add'l info ... to confirm - for now, i will not be able to force an upgrade ... need to wait 'til DTV upgrades me? or do i have a different option?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dtvxguy said:


> thanks for the quick response and add'l info ... to confirm - for now, i will not be able to force an upgrade ... need to wait 'til DTV upgrades me? or do i have a different option?


That is correct [no forcing].
There is only one transponder that you can force the software from. Whatever is on that transponder is what you'll get. Staggered rollouts are sometimes put on this TP in the middle of the night, but other times DirecTV uses another TP, as they are now, so the installers can get the "regular" version for their installs and the newer update will slowly be sent out.


----------



## dtvxguy (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the confirmation ... and for saving me from disrupted sleep this week  

p.s. i hate not getting to my intended solution


----------



## mcap42 (Oct 26, 2008)

Read on D* tech forum that they are having trouble with the MRV on the H23s.


----------



## dlep (Nov 23, 2007)

I have 0x43A8 on my H21/200. I have noticed the box has lost the ability to output Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound. If I reset my H21 will I lose the 0x43A8 firmware and subsequently the MRV ability?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dlep said:


> I have 0x43A8 on my H21/200. I have noticed the box has lost the ability to output Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound. If I reset my H21 will I lose the 0x43A8 firmware and subsequently the MRV ability?


No, the only way to "lose" firmware is to download another version.


----------



## dlep (Nov 23, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No, the only way to "lose" firmware is to download another version.


That is what I thought but just wanted to check. Thank you.


----------



## jgg1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Was able to 'force' software update last night (after 11pm) and received the MRV function on my H23/600. The update is 0x43c2.

MRV works great.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jgg1 said:


> Was able to 'force' software update last night (after 11pm) and received the MRV function on my H23/600. The update is 0x43c2.
> 
> MRV works great.


That version is not a national release. You may or may not have issues/problems with that test release.

Those wanting the force a national release [one that will have support from DirecTV] should NEVER force a download over the weekend at night.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> That version is not a national release. You may or may not have issues/problems with that test release.
> 
> Those wanting the force a national release [one that will have support from DirecTV] should NEVER force a download over the weekend at night.


VeryOldSchool:

I'm in upstate NY...when would be the best day and time to force a download to ensure a "national release" of the correct version of the software? Or should I be patient and wait this out? If it's only going to be another week or so, I'm willing to wait.

Thanks!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm sitting here in Upstate NY still waiting for my two H23s to update. My other receivers (H21 and HR22) updated long ago. Why is there such a long delay with the H23?


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> I'm sitting here in Upstate NY still waiting for my two H23s to update. My other receivers (H21 and HR22) updated long ago. Why is there such a long delay with the H23?


I am on Long Island, NY and have asked the question a number of times, it seems only H23's are not getting the update. I have heard that the H23's are having trouble with MRV and that is the holdup, but I do not know for sure.

I sure wish Doug Brott could find out what the holdup is. I have received updates on all by H and HR boxes but not the H23's and sure would like to test the MRV on the H23's.


----------



## rjsimmons (Aug 8, 2006)

I am confused (happen quite often). I had an HR23-700 installed as a repalcement for an HR21 that started freezing and rebooting no matter what firmware release it was on.

The HR23-700 was installed on Monday (4/12/2010) and, although it took a bit to get network services running, the MRV function automatically started working (after an opt-in pop-up) and continues to work with no issues. I have not loaded any beta firmware (no possibile window until Friday). 

My question is simply...is this normal? 

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rjsimmons said:


> I am confused (happen quite often). I had an HR23-700 installed as a repalcement for an HR21 that started freezing and rebooting no matter what firmware release it was on.
> 
> The HR23-700 was installed on Monday (4/12/2010) and, although it took a bit to get network services running, the MRV function automatically started working (after an opt-in pop-up) and continues to work with no issues. I have not loaded any beta firmware (no possibile window until Friday).
> 
> ...


This the "H" thread, not the "HR" and your HR23 has the MRV beta software.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Waiting since March and still no update on the H23 boxes, I just don't get it.
I want MRV. There must be big problems with the software for these boxes, so I do not want to force an update.

Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Same situation for me. i have 2 H-23's with no update yet.


----------



## Mainea (Aug 22, 2007)

So when would a software update occur to handle d12's channels?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Hopefully soon. It appears all of the other HRxx& Hxx have the updates at this point.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

HoosierBoy said:


> Hopefully soon. It appears all of the other HRxx& Hxx have the updates at this point.


I can't believe that I am still waiting for my H23s to update. Update fail?


----------



## mcap42 (Oct 26, 2008)

From D* tech forum posted today:

"Unfortunately, it looks like most H23s won't receive the MRV update for another few weeks and likely not until after the beta testing ends. As many here have speculated, a problem peculiar to the H23 apparently cropped up and caused DirecTV to withhold the update for most people."

I guess this answers most of our questions.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

That is an unfortunate situation but we also need that update to see the new D12 satellite. We at least need that part of the update!


----------



## emtpud (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 1st time on this site! I'm having an install 5/3 and I'm told I'm getting 2 H23's. I've been reading all the comments about updates and I'm having 2nd thoughts about this unit. I'm only interested in a good 1 room rec'vr. Should I ask about another model or just stick to this. p.s. I don't do dvr or mvr. Thanks, Paul


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

emtpud said:


> Hi, 1st time on this site! I'm having an install 5/3 and I'm told I'm getting 2 H23's. I've been reading all the comments about updates and I'm having 2nd thoughts about this unit. I'm only interested in a good 1 room rec'vr. Should I ask about another model or just stick to this. p.s. I don't do dvr or mvr. Thanks, Paul


With the exception of the recent update issue to the latest software version, my H23s have never had any problems. I wish my HR22 DVR worked as good as this excellent receiver. You will be very happy with the H23 receivers.


----------



## emtpud (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update-very comforting. As a former Dish Sub. I look forward to fulltime RSN's and MLBNet.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a question for you experts on the MRV SW, just connected my H23 to my network, did a forced update, but SW came back as 0x434d dated 10/1, same as before I attempted the update.

I'm using the H23-600 on a TV that only does 480i rez, so when box downloads and temporaritly resets itself to 480p, I can't see the messages the box displays during the update. 

My question is once I input the number code on the remote, how can I tell if it "took it" and proceeds to download the update. Are there any messages displayed during the process that require my input to proceed?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

erniegiro said:


> I have a question for you experts on the MRV SW, just connected my H23 to my network, did a forced update, but SW came back as 0x434d dated 10/1, same as before I attempted the update.
> 
> I'm using the H23-600 on a TV that only does 480i rez, so when box downloads and temporaritly resets itself to 480p, I can't see the messages the box displays during the update.
> 
> My question is once I input the number code on the remote, how can I tell if it "took it" and proceeds to download the update. Are there any messages displayed during the process that require my input to proceed?


First, right now you can't force this update to your H23-600 because the transponder that you get still has the older version. The new version is on another transponder that gets pushed to your receiver, not "pulled".
Second, if you connect with the composite or S-Video output, you should be able to see all the screens since these are 480i.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, and for reminding me about composite & S-video outs, been a long time since I've had to connect using one of those!


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

Still nothing for the H23-600, I don't even care about the MRV anymore. I am more worried about D12 now that it is drifting, without the new software the box will not see D12.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the same concern, plus if they do a staggered roll out of any software update to accomomdate D12, how long will us H23-600 owners have to wait to watch the new HD channels.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

erniegiro said:


> I have the same concern, plus if they do a staggered roll out of any software update to accomomdate D12, how long will us H23-600 owners have to wait to watch the new HD channels.


All the other boxes have enough of their software update to see D12, it is only the H23's that do not. If they have a stable version ready they can download it to us in a matter of days.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

HDYankee, thanks fpr the reply. Maybe this is not the proper thread for this question, but how do you "see" D12? My other box is an HR23-700, with the March 11 SW update.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

erniegiro said:


> HDYankee, thanks fpr the reply. Maybe this is not the proper thread for this question, but how do you "see" D12? My other box is an HR23-700, with the March 11 SW update.


You will see signals from D12 on 103ca.......103cb is the current sat under the satellite view signal. All the other boxes can see it now when the signals come except the H23's, if you go to 103ca you will see 0's now.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

HDYankee, thanks!


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Based on today's news that D12 will be handling the load of D10 for awhile, this upgrade, or at least the ability to see D12 has become even more important to H23 users


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> Based on today's news that D12 will be handling the load of D10 for awhile, this upgrade, or at least the ability to see D12 has become even more important to H23 users


You bet it is...........this is scary....I wonder how long it will take to move the programming from D10 to D12. I have 4 other HD boxes but my H23 is in my home office where I spend most of my life. I just wish one of the mods could give us a heads-up as to when we can get the new software to just at least see D12. As I stated before this is the only model box that can't see the new satellite.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

I share your concerns up here in Dutchess County HDYankee 

I'm considering a call to my "local" D*TV tech support in my area, as I might need a slight re-alignment of my 5 LNB dish.

I want to ask them, if they have been privvy to any information about an update coming anytime soon.

I'll keep you guys in the loop...


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I sent an e-mail to DTV. If no response, I will call tomorrow.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> I sent an e-mail to DTV. If no response, I will call tomorrow.


Thanks HoosierBoy. I even sent a private message to Doug Brott as I thought he would know or could help find out, no responce.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't all of this worrying a bit pre-mature?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

It might be but we waited so long for D12 to move, now the H-23's still cannot see the Sat.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

DTV responded to my e-mail by telling me to call in to Tech department. I will call in the AM.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

HDYankee said:


> Thanks HoosierBoy. I even sent a private message to Doug Brott as I thought he would know or could help find out, no responce.


Thanks HDYankee. I look forward to any info you may get from Doug.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Isn't all of this worrying a bit pre-mature?


Not really.........depends on when they start to off load D10 to D12. Since the H23's have not had a software update since 10/09, forget about not having MRV we do not have the ability to see D12 signals on the H23's. If we do not get the software update that all the other boxes have not only do we not see the new channels on D12 but all the channels that are being loaded onto D12 from D10 which I assume they will do very soon and we effectively lose most the the HD channels until we get new software, this is not acceptable.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> Not really.........depends on when they start to off load D10 to D12. Since the H23's have not had a software update since 10/09, forget about not having MRV we do not have the ability to see D12 signals on the H23's. If we do not get the software update that all the other boxes have not only do we not see the new channels on D12 but all the channels that are being loaded onto D12 from D10 which I assume they will do very soon and we effectively lose most the the HD channels until we get new software, this is not acceptable.


"Somehow" I really doubt DirecTV will leave its customers "hanging in the wind".
Since the D10 programing is first moving over to D12, "maybe" there won't need to be a FW update. :shrug:


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Somehow" I really doubt DirecTV will leave its customers "hanging in the wind".
> Since the D10 programing is first moving over to D12, "maybe" there won't need to be a FW update. :shrug:


I doubt that, I am pretty sure we would need some kind of software update, D12 has been designated 103ca in all the other software, presently H23's only see 103cb which we see as just 103c. D10 is being off loaded to D12, this would seem to make it even worse for us. We effectively only see D10 now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> I doubt that, I am pretty sure we would need some kind of software update, D12 has been designated 103ca in all the other software, presently H23's only see 103cb which we see as just 103c. D10 is being off loaded to D12, this would seem to make it even worse for us. We effectively only see D10 now.


101 is a cluster of SATs, yet the screen shows them all as one.
If your dish is misaligned and pointing at the wrong SAT, 101 can show the TPs off either 110 or 119.
The new screen not on the 23 "may" only be for new frequencies that won't be used until both D10 & D12 are active.
Whether new FW is needed or not, clearly DirecTV knows about it and the status of the H23 FW, so they'll do what they need to before customers lose channels.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> 101 is a cluster of SATs, yet the screen shows them all as one.
> If your dish is misaligned and pointing at the wrong SAT, 101 can show the TPs off either 110 or 119.
> The new screen not on the 23 "may" only be for new frequencies that won't be used until both D10 & D12 are active.
> Whether new FW is needed or not, clearly DirecTV knows about it and the status of the H23 FW, so they'll do what they need to before customers lose channels.


I hope you are correct, but it would be nice if we could verify this. In my dealings with DirecTV over the years, sometimes they are very good and sometimes they are very, very bad. Besides I am a glass half empty guy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> I hope you are correct, but it would be nice if we could verify this. In my dealings with DirecTV over the years, sometimes they are very good and sometimes they are very, very bad. Besides I am a glass half empty guy.


I'm not sure anybody here can give you the answer "for sure". We only see the next NR when [after] it comes out.
Even in the test group we only get to see what we're testing is a candidate for a NR. DirecTV decides if and when a version goes national.


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

My H23-600 had the older upgrade of 0x434d, 18 Dec 2009, checked it this morning, and it had an upgrade of 0x43a9, 4 May 2010 @ 3:14am. Haven't found any info on the latest upgrade? Everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Jaytee946 said:


> My H23-600 had the older upgrade of 0x434d, 18 Dec 2009, checked it this morning, and it had an upgrade of 0x43a9, 4 May 2010 @ 3:14am. Haven't found any info on the latest upgrade? Everything seems to be working fine.


THAT IS GOOD NEWS for most us us here! 

Sounds like they "modified" "A8" and went to "A9" for the H23 boxes.

As you are in Idaho (mid-west or there-abouts), I would hope that HDYankee and myself in NYS would get it in the next few days to a week or so. It seems as if you got it a week ago...hmmmm.....

HEY HDYANKEE!!!!...Let me know if and when you get the update and I'll do the same! 

THANKS again for the updated information Jaytee!


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Jaytee brings the potential for good news from us H-23'er's. Let''s keep our fingers crossed that our worries will be put to bed and we can enjoy all the good HD coming our way.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

HoosierBoy said:


> Jaytee brings the potential for good news from us H-23'er's. Let''s keep our fingers crossed that our worries will be put to bed and we can enjoy all the good HD coming our way.


AMEN! 

You're a bit closer to Idaho HoosierBoy, so you might even get it before HDYankee and me!


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I will check on my receivers as soon as I get home and provide the update.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

No updates on either box so hopefully overnight tonight.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

HoosierBoy said:


> No updates on either box so hopefully overnight tonight.


Same here - no updates on my two H23s.

Corrected - fixed the receiver error (H23 vs HR23). Thanks to veryoldschool for catching the error. :-o


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

R0am3r said:


> Same here - no updates on my two HR23s.


Since the H*R*-23 runs different firmware, not sure you'd expect to see this version.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

The new firmware 0x43a9 downloaded on both of my boxes last night. I now have 16 transponders showing a 0 readin from 103(ca).


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Cool Hoosier! 

I haven't had time to check my H23...but let's see if HDYankee saw any action last night.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

rkish said:


> Cool Hoosier!
> 
> I haven't had time to check my H23...but let's see if HDYankee saw any action last night.


No, still nothing here no update yet. But obviously it is in the pipeline, so that is good.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> The new firmware 0x43a9 downloaded on both of my boxes last night. I now have 16 transponders showing a 0 readin from 103(ca).


Great for you......I still wait. One question, does this firmware have the MRV for the H23's?


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

SatRacer posted last night/this morning, that it looks likely, that we'll see some new channels show up next week.

I would venture to guess that we "should" see the update by next Tuesday, the latest.

I'll let you know if and when I see any changes on my H23.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Hang in there NY guys. Idaho on Monday, Indiana on Tuesday, I would guess you guys tonight!!!!


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Can someone who has received the update confirm that MRV is supported in this release?


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

It has MRV in the Setup Menu, it says Multi-Rm, don't know if it works since that box isn't connected.


----------



## mcap42 (Oct 26, 2008)

My H23 updated today! It is running 0x43a9 and MRV is running fantastic! For the rest of you who don't have it yet, hang in there. It's coming!


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

MCAP is right on. MRV is enabled with this release as well as 103.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

HoosierBoy said:


> Hang in there NY guys. Idaho on Monday, Indiana on Tuesday, I would guess you guys tonight!!!!


You were correct, received the software last night and I am Happy!:grin:


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Thanks HDYankee...glad you finally got the update! 

I would assume that I got updated last night/this morning as well. I'll check my receiver when I get home from work today.

THANKS to all for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Enjoy the new upcoming HD channels guys!


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in the Atlanta area and got the update overnight. 
MRV works fine for me, but the powerline network adapter I got from D* seems to be useless on HD content, it pauses every few secs, due to bandwith issues, I suppose, as it work flawlessly with SD content. 
I hooked up a 100' cable from my network switch to the DVR, and no probs with HD playback, it plays without any pauses. Now I'll look for a wireless bridge with good bandwidth and try that, as the 100' cable won't cut it for permanent use! 
Anyone out there have a similar issue?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

erniegiro said:


> I'm in the Atlanta area and got the update overnight.
> MVR works fine for me, but the powerline network adapter I got from D* seems to be useless on HD content, it pauses every few secs, due to bandwith issues, I suppose, as it work flawlessly with SD content.
> I hooked up a 100' cable from my network switch to the DVR, and no probs with HD playback, it plays without any pauses. Now I'll look for a wireless bridge with good bandwidth and try that, as the 100' cable won't cut it for permanent use!
> Anyone out there have a similar issue?


With the MRV/DECA upgrade being $99 + $49 for the service call, this would seem to be a much better option since it works as well or better than your ethernet cable, I would wait/look into this instead of trying other options that may or may not work as well.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

Well...I got the update as well early this morning! 

This may seem like a really STUPID question...BUT...

I have NO DVRs in my house (an H20-100 and an H23-600). A "non-DVR" receiver has just received an update that allows for MRV (multi-room viewing).

Does this new option help me in ANY way, or do I need at least (1) DVR? As my H23-600 is network cabled to the rest of my network, I've always wondered if I had the capabilty of using a media enabled computer (I have a laptop running Windows Vista, that both my H23-600 and Pioneer TV are able to use as a source for music/video, etc.)

Short of downloading HD video from the Internet, is there any way of using my laptop as a DVR and using the MRV feature on my H23-600 to watch that content on either of my receivers and/or even to take downloaded video (Internet) and watch it on my H20-100 as well.

Sorry if this sounds confusing...thanks!


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

HDYankee said:


> You were correct, received the software last night and I am Happy!:grin:


My H23s also got updated last night. Woot! Time to add the receivers to my local area network and play with MRV.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

rkish said:


> Well...I got the update as well early this morning!
> 
> This may seem like a really STUPID question...BUT...
> 
> ...


MRV is for watching content from a D* DVR to another DVR, or HD receiver. If you get an HR2x (or R22) DVR you will be able to stream content from it.

You can use MediaShare to watch/listen to content from your home computer, but there really isn't an easy way to record content from D* to your computer.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

rkish said:


> Well...I got the update as well early this morning!
> 
> This may seem like a really STUPID question...BUT...
> 
> ...


Not exactly what you're looking for but check out www.playon.tv which when loaded on a PC allows you to stream content from some selected sights.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

rkish said:


> Well...I got the update as well early this morning!
> 
> This may seem like a really STUPID question...BUT...
> 
> ...


To make it short and sweet, MRV is intended for use with at least one HR2X DVR. Second, wireless hookup sometimes works but it is recommended to use a wired network. DECA will be the way to go when it is released for our area.
My network is hard wired and works well, when I tried the wireless portion, I have both in my house, it was lousy.

There is really no simple way to use your computer as the DVR with MRV.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

HDYankee said:


> To make it short and sweet, MRV is intended for use with at least one HR2X DVR. Second, wireless hookup sometimes works but it is recommended to use a wired network. DECA will be the way to go when it is released for our area.
> My network is hard wired and works well, when I tried the wireless portion, I have both in my house, it was lousy.
> 
> There is really no simple way to use your computer as the DVR with MRV.


Thanks for the heads up! 

I am wired as well...the only wireless I'm running at home are a few laptops, A Wii and a DSi. 

I might go the DVR route, once my current (2) year committment is over (that should be NEXT Feb./March 2011). I will most likely stay with DirecTV, but Fios will FINALLY be wired in my area in the next few months. I currently have a Verizon "land" line (phone), Verizon Wireless, and Verizon DSL. If they are willing to throw me a sweet deal next year, then I might bite.

I LOVE DirecTV and it would take a huge deal to get me to switch. I'll have to see what both sides are offering next year.


----------



## erniegiro (Jan 15, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> With the MRV/DECA upgrade being $99 + $49 for the service call, this would seem to be a much better option since it works as well or better than your ethernet cable, I would wait/look into this instead of trying other options that may or may not work as well.


VOS, I jumped the gun and added a D-Link wireless access point, and connected the HR23 to it, works fine streaming to the H23 in HD & SD. Plus I have an extra 3 ports for other home theater AV devices, so I hooked up the blu ray and the AV receiver. Looked up info on DECA, and it seems to be only for D* equipment, and not for networking other devices, am I right in this or did I miss something? I DO have a return policy on that access point (!)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

erniegiro said:


> Looked up info on DECA, and it seems to be only for D* equipment, and not for networking other devices, am I right in this or did I miss something? I DO have a return policy on that access point (!)


DECA is just another "network hop" [like powerline or wireless] so it "can be used" for other devices, "but" doing this isn't going to be supported by DirecTV [DUH].


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

Ever since this new version was installed I have had nothing but problems, including frequent lockups. When I go into the menu I often can't get out without a restart. This is especially true for anything network related. MRV is also a big issue. Going into that menu often freezes the machine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dminches said:


> Ever since this new version was installed I have had nothing but problems, including frequent lockups. When I go into the menu I often can't get out without a restart. This is especially true for anything network related. MRV is also a big issue. Going into that menu often freezes the machine.


Are you in the correct thread? This is the H21/H23 thread, your signature lists only HR2X HD DVR's, which is another thread.


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

RAD said:


> Are you in the correct thread? This is the H21/H23 thread, your signature lists only HR2X HD DVR's, which is another thread.


I was posting about my H23. I haven't updated my signature.


----------

